# Bourbon Bacon Chicken Q-View



## sqwib (Jun 29, 2011)

[h3]Bourbon Bacon Chicken[/h3]






 















Thick Bacon Sliced in half
3 Chicken Boneless breast cubed 3/4"- 1"
1 stick of butter
1 Cup favorite rub 
1 Cup of Red Hot
1 Cup of Sweet Baby Rays
1 Cup of Bourbon whiskey.

Cube Chicken to approximately 3/4"- 1" in size.
In a Ziploc or Plastic container add the rub and cubed chicken shake to coat well.
Remove chicken from container and wrap in Bacon, toothpick together
Smoke at 240° - 250° until bacon is crispy about 2 hours.

Place a hotel pan (steamer pan) on the smoker or firebox and add Butter, When the butter has melted add the Bourbon, Sweet Baby Rays and Franks red hot. I usually heat this up on the firebox on my stickburner.
Thicken the sauce a bit then add the wrapped chicken into the pan coating liberally, continue to smoke until sauce has thickened and is sticking well to the outside.
These were a hit and were even better the following day when reheated, I think next time I make these for a party I'll make them in advance.

You can skewer these as well.


I made a batch of Bourbon Hot Wings with the above bites, just add extra red hot and cut back on the barbecue sauce..


----------



## big twig (Jun 29, 2011)

Looks great as always SQWIB and your money shots are killing me! Gonna have to add this to the future smokes, thanks for sharing!


----------



## africanmeat (Jun 29, 2011)

SQWIB you are a magician from nothing you made a feast


----------



## fpnmf (Jun 29, 2011)

Real tasty looking SQWIB!!!

Thanks!!

  Craig


----------



## shooter1 (Jun 29, 2011)

Those look killer Sqwib. I bet they didn't last long.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 29, 2011)

Looks mighty tasty!


----------



## venture (Jun 29, 2011)

Can't wait to try these.  Thanks for posting.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## realtorterry (Jun 29, 2011)

Holy 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





     those look good!!


----------



## beer-b-q (Jun 29, 2011)

Great looking chicken SQWIB  ...


----------



## boykjo (Jun 29, 2011)

You are on a roll sqwib..... your smokes look great...... Nice bear-veiw too


----------



## sqwib (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks everyone.

The guys at work got the leftovers, mostly wings


----------



## raptor700 (Jun 30, 2011)

Another great post SQWIB,

Very nice Qview


----------



## meateater (Jun 30, 2011)

Sheesh...........Those are awesome!


----------



## steevieg (Sep 10, 2011)

CHOINK Balls  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Magnificent, simply magnificent!!!  And that's what's for dinner tonight...


----------



## bbqnuts (Sep 12, 2011)

CHOINKS are on the menu this coming weekend!!


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 12, 2011)

Hey man those look awesome


----------



## michael ark (Sep 13, 2011)

Looks mite t taste t.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





GREAT POST.


----------



## jc1947 (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## happy2meatu (Sep 13, 2011)

Oh my word... I think I just shorted out my keyboard with DROOL!


----------



## smoking shawn86 (Sep 13, 2011)

wow they look tasty, did you have a little some thing to drink on the side


----------



## raymo76 (Sep 13, 2011)

looks very good man!


----------



## sqwib (Sep 13, 2011)

smoking shawn86 said:


> wow they look tasty, did you have a little some thing to drink on the side




Absolutely

Breakfast








Dinner


----------



## sierra (Sep 13, 2011)

Another thing to add to the never-ending recipe list! 
These look great!


----------



## dougmays (Sep 13, 2011)

i think i just found my new chicken wing sauce!!!  thanks for the Q


----------



## jak757 (Sep 13, 2011)

Outta sight!!  Sqwib, you really made a marvel there.  I don't typically buy or cook boneless skinless chicken breasts, but with your treatment of them, they look fantastic.  I will be making these!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 13, 2011)

These are awesomw SQWIB..  Let me ask you, when you say you put them in the pan with sauce...  did you leave them in the suace back on the smoker or just put them in suace to coat them them back on the smoker?  Think'n you just dunk'd them in the sauce but want to make sure.  what do you think about coating them 2,3,4 times about every 20 minutes ?

         Thanks bub

           Keith


----------



## michael ark (Sep 14, 2011)

nice breakfast was that with cream?


----------



## michael ark (Sep 14, 2011)

Did you use wood or gas for the heat in Frank?


----------



## 2barrelsmokin (Sep 14, 2011)

What kind of Bourbon did you use?  LOL there are 100 different types with different flavors...I am a Crown Royal man myself but, didn't want to stray from your ingredients on my first try.


----------



## irie (Sep 14, 2011)

YUM! can you say beer food?


----------



## jrod62 (Sep 14, 2011)

Looks great .
This is on list for saterday.:grilling_smilie:


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 14, 2011)

SQWIB, The Chix look Awesome...But I could just Picture the Prep!.... "OK , let's see that's 1 Cup Bourbon...Oh heck, I poured 2 ounces Too Much!...Oh well, I'll just sip that extra Off, No Problem....Great! now I'm Short...I'll just Add a little more...CRAP! My Hand is Soo Shakey today...2 ounces Too Much!..."

Mrs. Sqwib, " HONEY!... WHAT ARE YOU DOING!?!" 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





You, 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





ME>>>
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...JJ


----------



## DanMcG (Sep 14, 2011)

I got to admit the Bourbon in the title caught my eye, but after seein them pic's I forgot all about the Bourbon!

If those taste half as good as they look, they got to be good!

With holiday get together's in the not so distant future, I know what I'll be makin.

Thanks for the Q-view SQWIB


----------



## lowbass (Sep 14, 2011)

Looks good, the recipe sounds great.


----------



## sqwib (Sep 15, 2011)

Sierra said:


> Another thing to add to the never-ending recipe list!
> These look great!




Easy and hard to mess up, that's the best part


dougmays said:


> i think i just found my new chicken wing sauce!!!  thanks for the Q







JAK757 said:


> Outta sight!!  Sqwib, you really made a marvel there.  I don't typically buy or cook boneless skinless chicken breasts, but with your treatment of them, they look fantastic.  I will be making these!




Keep us posted




JckDanls 07 said:


> These are awesomw SQWIB..  Let me ask you, when you say you put them in the pan with sauce...  did you leave them in the suace back on the smoker or just put them in suace to coat them them back on the smoker?  Think'n you just dunk'd them in the sauce but want to make sure.  what do you think about coating them 2,3,4 times about every 20 minutes ?
> 
> Thanks bub
> 
> Keith


I throw them in the sauce leave on the smoker stirring often till the sauce thickens




michael ark said:


> nice breakfast was that with cream?




Irish coffe




michael ark said:


> Did you use wood or gas for the heat in Frank?




Cherry Wood




2barrelsmokin said:


> What kind of Bourbon did you use?  LOL there are 100 different types with different flavors...I am a Crown Royal man myself but, didn't want to stray from your ingredients on my first try.


Use your favorite and remember if its good enough to drink its good enough to cook with.


irie said:


> YUM! can you say beer food?



Yup!




jrod62 said:


> Looks great .
> This is on list for saterday.



Thanks, keep us posted.




Chef JimmyJ said:


> SQWIB, The Chix look Awesome...But I could just Picture the Prep!.... "OK , let's see that's 1 Cup Bourbon...Oh heck, I poured 2 ounces Too Much!...Oh well, I'll just sip that extra Off, No Problem....Great! now I'm Short...I'll just Add a little more...CRAP! My Hand is Soo Shakey today...2 ounces Too Much!..."
> 
> Mrs. Sqwib, " HONEY!... WHAT ARE YOU DOING!?!"
> 
> ...




LOL yeah sort of like my old friend Julia Child




DanMcG said:


> I got to admit the Bourbon in the title caught my eye, but after seein them pic's I forgot all about the Bourbon!
> 
> If those taste half as good as they look, they got to be good!
> 
> ...


You wont be sorry, another thing good for the holidays is Drunk'n dogs... brown sugar, cocktail franks, whiskey... not sure of the rest, but plan on doing these on the smoker with my Wife's recipe


lowbass said:


> Looks good, the recipe sounds great.




Thank you

I was a little surprised the response this thread got since its resurrection... thanks to all.


----------



## andrew82 (Sep 16, 2011)

Man those look good as hell! Ill have to try them soon!


----------



## bodyman (Sep 17, 2011)

That looks great!!!!!!!!! What do you mean by red hot?


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 17, 2011)

SQWIB..  in your directions I couldn't find when and where you added the Sweet Baby Rays sauce...   I'm assuming you put it in the steamer pan with the butter, bourban, and red hot (#5) ?

         Thanks

           Keith


----------



## kaveman (Sep 18, 2011)

tried the choinks yesterday they were awesome!!!


----------



## shamong9 (Sep 18, 2011)

Ha ,

Look aw some, I think I will try this coming weekend. I have been looking for something new and shorter smoking time.

THANKS


----------



## sqwib (Sep 19, 2011)

Andrew82 said:


> Man those look good as hell! Ill have to try them soon!


Please keep us posted




Bodyman said:


> That looks great!!!!!!!!! What do you mean by red hot?




Sorry, I just assume everyone Knows what red hot is











JckDanls 07 said:


> SQWIB..  in your directions I couldn't find when and where you added the Sweet Baby Rays sauce...   I'm assuming you put it in the steamer pan with the butter, bourban, and red hot (#5) ?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Keith




Keith you are correct,  I edited my post, sorry for the confusion


kaveman said:


> tried the choinks yesterday they were awesome!!!



Awesome, how about a pic?





shamong9 said:


> Ha ,
> 
> Look aw some, I think I will try this coming weekend. I have been looking for something new and shorter smoking time.
> 
> THANKS



These are fun and easy to make and a pretty big hit in my household.


----------



## dewetha (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanks for the recipe.I am a big fan of cooking with spirits and will add this to my pile. almost all my sauces,glazes,marinades use either Jack Daniels or Tequila. need to start expanding with some Southern Comfort :)


----------



## samuel trachet (Sep 24, 2011)

Dude your killin it!!! Looks GREAT! Thanks for the Q-View and the great idea. Gonna try 'em for sure!!!


----------



## formerfc (Oct 2, 2011)

I made this the other day with some smoked wings.  I used about a cup and a half of Franks and a half cup of Sweet Baby Rays.  It was excellent.


----------



## sqwib (Oct 4, 2011)

FormerFC said:


> I made this the other day with some smoked wings.  I used about a cup and a half of Franks and a half cup of Sweet Baby Rays.  It was excellent.




Awesome, how about pic?


----------



## flutterbye1 (Oct 4, 2011)

SQWIB you always have great things going im gonna try these this weekend....  And sorry I never got to post pics had major issues with my phone and computer but all the chicken and pork i did turned out great my family loved it... Thanks for all the help


----------



## werdwolf (Oct 4, 2011)

These look incredible.  This is now in my to do list

Thanks!


----------

